# ‎A new legal assault on firearm makers: Some guns may be dangerous



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Trouble is brewing in New England for gun manufacturers. The Massachusetts attorney general has launched an innovative investigation of major firearm makers based on her state's expansive consumer-protection law.

A new legal assault on firearm makers


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I hope she is going to do the same with car and knife manufacturers. Hell, while we're at it let's go after pool builders.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I hope she is going to do the same with car and knife manufacturers. Hell, while we're at it let's go after pool builders.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Might as well go ahead and ban Sasquatches too


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

We welcome those firearm manufacturers with welcome arms here in Alabama.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SGG said:


> Might as well go ahead and ban Sasquatches too


That sir is insulting! There has never been a proven case of one of my brethren killing anyone. You'll be hearing from my attorney.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If this works then it should be possible to sue Ford, GM and Chrysler for injuries and death. Drink and drive and its Ford paying the bill. Unfortunately the legal profession in this country has run a muck with the predominance of liberalism.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> That sir is insulting! There has never been a proven case of one of my brethren killing anyone. You'll be hearing from my attorney.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Hope your not using Slippy's attorney


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

She is using these ridiculous assaults on 2A to move up in the demonrat party along with Pocahontas.

Just following Loretta Grinch's actions with BHO's approval.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Kentucky will give you great property to build on....a no interest loan to build with and no taxes for 20 years...Ask Toyota!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Beretta USA jumped ship and came to Tennessee. I hope those remaining in liberal states will follow suit. We will take the jobs as well as the guns.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

where do you see protection from this by moving to another state? .... she's attacking the entire firearms industry - the initial attack isn't even on MA companies .... she's going after Glock and that opens the door to attacking Ruger later .... it's using taxpayer $$$$ for this kind of endless legal costs for the manufacturers ....

this type of consumer protection action has been very effective in changing and shutting down different products all together .... I can see her pushing the mandatory biometrics locks for guns that CA and the anti-gunners have been pushing - an end run around the 2A .... guns would be a one time buy and only usable by the original owner - no other users or re-sale possible ....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gun manufacturers should unite and stop selling guns to anti 2A States. I'm talking about not selling to law enforcement in those states. Ammo manufacturers should do the same too. The only problem is the people could not get guns or ammo in those states as well.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

That dog wont hunt.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

come to NC , We need more jobs here.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Didn't the SCOTUS pass laws that protect manufacturers from this frivilous crap?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I was afraid they may take that angle against gun manufacturers.... sigh....
Some day they will be successful in these challenges against guns.....

I'm waiting to see some attorney on TV advertising for a class action suit against guns... Boy oh boy; that will drag out the people looking for free money.


----------

